# Stand for Central Machinery 2HP



## tylerjp34 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi All,

My name is Tyler, I'm new to the forum. I just purchased a 1989 Central Machinery Mill 2HP. It didn't come with a stand and I was wondering if anyone knew of a good stand for this machine? It weighs around 700-800 pounds. I may just weld one up, my only issue with that is that my welder and steel supply is in Philadelphia and I am in Baltimore. So if anyone knows of a pretty simple and strong stand for this stout machine I appreciate the advice. 

Thanks!
-T


----------



## xalky (Dec 27, 2012)

Something like this?  http://www.grizzly.com/products/Machine-Cabinet-Stand-for-G1006-7-G1126/G5944


----------



## tylerjp34 (Dec 27, 2012)

I looked at Grizzly at some other ones, hadn't seen that one. I'm now realizing that I may have bigger problems with head room than I had initially though. I am putting it in my basement and the stand may need to be slightly shorter than a normal one. I will have to take some measurements when I get home.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 27, 2012)

That Grizzly stand is very similar to what I had under my CM Mill/Drill:


----------



## jmarkwolf (Jan 6, 2013)

I just made a stand from 4" x 4" uprights with a 3/4" ply top and 2" x 6" bracing under the top and near the floor, for my RF-31. It's only a little over 600lbs IIRC, but it hasn't so much as groaned in a dozen years of usage.

If I were to do it again I might "splay" the uprights for extra stability.


----------



## tylerjp34 (Jan 7, 2013)

@jmarkwolf: Do you happen to have any pictures of this? I also have a slight issue with leveling in that the floor I'm going to put this is is horribly un-level. to the point where there could potentially be one leg or pair of legs that would me up to an inch shorter than the others. I think the option that will get me what I want if to just weld one up. It will take more time, but it will be the best solution.


----------



## swatson144 (Jan 7, 2013)

The old lads in the oil company did this one, I now own.




It is made from heavy material they had in hand. Of interest to you would be the angle iron feet which would easily allow the addition of leveling pads.

Steve


----------



## tylerjp34 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Steve! That's essentially what I'm thinking of building. I may put some recessed castors on it in case I have to move it around a bit.

All good food for though.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Jan 8, 2013)

tylerjp34 said:


> @jmarkwolf: Do you happen to have any pictures of this? I also have a slight issue with leveling in that the floor I'm going to put this is is horribly un-level. to the point where there could potentially be one leg or pair of legs that would me up to an inch shorter than the others. I think the option that will get me what I want if to just weld one up. It will take more time, but it will be the best solution.



Pics attached. Taken with my camera so quality is so-so.

Just some lumber, glue and lag bolts, and it's rock solid.

Leveling pads under each leg.


----------



## tylerjp34 (Jan 9, 2013)

jmarkwolf said:


> Pics attached. Taken with my camera so quality is so-so.
> 
> Just some lumber, glue and lag bolts, and it's rock solid.
> 
> Leveling pads under each leg.



This may be a game changer for me, that looks really nice.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Jan 9, 2013)

tylerjp34 said:


> This may be a game changer for me, that looks really nice.



Glad it was useful.

Just for reference, my table top is 30.5" inches from the floor. It puts all the controls at just the right height for me, being 5'11".


----------



## jumps4 (Jan 9, 2013)

that looks better than the jet stand my mill is on. it rattles to beat heck some times
steve


----------



## jmarkwolf (Jan 10, 2013)

I mispoke. 

I didn't use lag bolts, I used nuts and bolts.


----------



## tylerjp34 (Jan 10, 2013)

jmarkwolf said:


> Glad it was useful.
> 
> Just for reference, my table top is 30.5" inches from the floor. It puts all the controls at just the right height for me, being 5'11".



I'm 5'8", and I only have clearance to have the table top at 26", sounds like it might scale perfectly for me.


----------



## Eliotmay (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds like a perfect welding project! I love tables and stands. Nice way to use my three-axis corner clamps from strong hands!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

